# IRS letter



## perryf (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just received a letter from the IRS claiming a 3520 information return was not filled out completely. 

I was given 30 days to respond but that has already expired. It's taken well over that time just for the letter to arrive from the US.

The letter threatens all sorts of terrible financial penalties if a timely response is not provided. 

Given the delay in receiving this letter, how flexible is the IRS with a reply that falls out of their 30 day limit?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't you already have an appeal pending? I see you posted something to that effect back in September. Is this letter a "second or third" request? If so, I'd reference your appeal in your reply. Or else (if your financial and overall situation permits) just ignore it. You could contact the International Taxpayer Advocate, if only to register what's going on with them and get their advice on the matter.


----------



## perryf (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Bev,

I do for 3520A and for a different year.

You'd think I would be experienced now with the IRS.

But this letter is for form 3520, and for last year, so seemingly separate matter altogether from the other. 

And it's the first time I'eve not been able to reply within their stated time limit.

Appreciate you getting back to me so quickly and for your advice.

And I guess I'll soon find out.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

There has apparently been a huge number of these 3520 penalty letters going out, $10,000 for "late" filing or something. Tons of information out there from others in your situation. No obvious solution other than file your letters of appeal and/or complaint, don't pay the fine, and wait to see what happens. 

Without knowing your circumstances it's hard to offer specific advice, but the consensus among some tax advisors is that filing any sort of 3520 form is a mistake. Depending on the type of account, either declare it as something else or don't declare it at all. And depending on the nature of your ties to the US, it might be possible to simply stop filing altogether.


----------



## Jca1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Sorry to hear of your trouble, and thanks for letting people know that the IRS is issuing these penalties for form 3520 as well and not just form 3520-A.


----------

